# Fibroids anyone?



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

I am wondering if anyone here is in the same boat I am in, with fibroids? I first found out about my fibroids last year with my first pregnancy (I miscarried at 9 weeks due to a chromosomal abnormality).

My fibroids are rather large according to my Dr. and high up, so I will be having a scan with this pregnancy at 6 weeks to see where baby has implanted. 

Apparently this will determine how uncomfortable this pregnancy will be as fibroids can be quite painful during pregnancy. For extra fun, I was also told that sometimes, fibroids shrink and bleed which will have me panicking throughout the pregnancy as I will think I am miscarrying. Oh joy!

Anyone else here in the same boat? :flower:


----------



## Springtime

I have a fibroid. Small I think. I don't know how it will affect me going forward in this pregnancy. The doc has told me it shouldn't be a problem, so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## vintage67

I had had fiboids for years. I had them with my son, and of course they are still there. Doctors have only casually mentioned them. I know I have at least one that is quite large.


----------



## Lyvid

I too have a fibroid. I had a myomectomy in November 2009 to have one that was on a stalk inside my uterus removed. I still have one inside the uterine wall but my ob/gyn who did the removal said it was safer to leave it and that it shouldn't be a problem for TTC. I'm hoping I can get an early scan too as she did mention that if I implanted where the scarring was that might be a problem. *sigh* 

I've read in other threads on here that fibroids can get quite painful during pg but one of the keys is to stay well hydrated. Fibroids grow when they receive estrogen and if you don't drink enough water they have trouble growing (something to do with not getting enough blood) and then they are painful.


----------



## threebirds

I have fibroids, a scan a yr and a half ago showed 3 small ones. No idea if they have got larger since then. Now im 6+4 with first ever preg & anxious about the fibroids. Was really hoping to be offered early scan but was given apt for one at 12 wks. Dont know what to do really. Mw was kinda what will happen will happen.
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!!:flower:

Honestly, the first time I even found out about the fibroids was when I got pregnant last year - and of course I miscarried but it wasn't anything to do with the fibroids.

I am also nervous about them, and I really hope little bean has implanted in a place where they won't cause a problem.

I've also heard they can get quite painful. I will tell you that although I am only shy of 5 weeks, I look like I'm beyond that - my stomach is quite extended and it's because of my big fibroid. Best of luck to you ladies, please keep me posted! I'll let you know what happens at my first scan on July 1st and where little bean has implanted! Apparently, this will determine how painful this pregnancy will be.


----------



## Alibobs

I have 2 fibroids which apparently are quite small. They measured them at my 12 week and 20 week scan and because they hadn't grown much they have asked me just to go back for a final scan at 36 weeks. One of them is near my cervix so they want to check that it won't cause a problem/bleeding in delivery. The main thing it they are aware of them and can keep an eye on them now. Hope everything goes well for you all x


----------



## pinkchucks

Has anyone taken baby aspirin for fibroids?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 
it seems that all of you have gotten pregnant with fibroids. had an u/s last Thursday and doc saw a fibroid or fibroids not really sure but he wants me to go for another u/s at a different facility so they can do a more in depth check of it. my u/s is tomorrow. doc also saw a cyst on my right ovary but he said that having a fibroid or cyst shouldn't hinder me from getting pregnant.... I pray this is true and from what Ive read on this thread, it's true.

congrats on your :bfp:s how are your PG coming along? any fibroid pains or discomfort?

:hugs:


----------



## Alibobs

Hi, hope your u/s went ok. I'm almost 38weeks now and have had no problems at all with my fibroids. They have grown slightly but the hospital have kept a check on them. I will be consultant led fir the deliver rather than midwife as they can cause bleeding. Good luck x


----------



## animalcracker

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> it seems that all of you have gotten pregnant with fibroids. had an u/s last Thursday and doc saw a fibroid or fibroids not really sure but he wants me to go for another u/s at a different facility so they can do a more in depth check of it. my u/s is tomorrow. doc also saw a cyst on my right ovary but he said that having a fibroid or cyst shouldn't hinder me from getting pregnant.... I pray this is true and from what Ive read on this thread, it's true.
> 
> congrats on your :bfp:s how are your PG coming along? any fibroid pains or discomfort?
> 
> :hugs:

Hi there!
So far no issues with my fibroids...but get this. When I went for my first scan, one of my fibroids was apparently only 2mm away from where the baby had implanted. That gave me a heart attack! But so far, so good..they are keeping an eye on me.

I asked the Dr. what the worst case scenario is for me with my fibroids and I was told that worst case scenario is either a somewhat painful pregnancy and a c-section. I'll take it LOL. But so far, I feel good (just lots of nausea).

To make you feel better, only the submucosal fibroids CAN cause an issue with pregnancy, but even so that's not common. The other scenario is that a fibroid is located somewhere that blocks you from getting pregnant. Most women with fibroids have no issues getting pregnant and maintaining a pregnancy. I hope this makes you feel better:hugs: How did your scan go?


----------



## animalcracker

Alibobs said:


> Hi, hope your u/s went ok. I'm almost 38weeks now and have had no problems at all with my fibroids. They have grown slightly but the hospital have kept a check on them. I will be consultant led fir the deliver rather than midwife as they can cause bleeding. Good luck x

This is great news! Thank you so much for sharing:hugs:
So far, all is good with the little bean. I've had 2 scans so far and both times, we heard the heartbeat. I have another scan on Monday. I have my fingers crossed! There is a fibroid very close to where the baby implanted 2mm) so they are keeping an eye on me.

Best of luck to you for the rest of your pregnancy!! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Toomuchpain

Ladies, this thread is a life saver. My wife is 12 weeks pregnant today, however last Thursday was a nightmare come true. My wife called me at 12 noon saying that she felt a sharp continuous pain in her stomach and was experiencing some brownish discharge. I immediately directed her to the local private hospital and I rushed there to meet her. So here is what happended

DAY1: (day 1 being Thursday), She experienced sharp pains in the stomach (10/10 on the pain scale), we were seen by the doctor within the hour, using a doppler he heard a healthy heart beat however whilst pressing around the stomach area he felt a Fibroid which he estimated at a size of 5-6cm. He prescribed rest and paracetamol (2 tablets 4 times a day). She had a very unconfortable night sleep with continuous pain and lack of ability to walk due to the pain, the paracetamol was bringining the pain down to 6/10.

DAY2: Being worried that we had not seen a scan of the baby, we booked an appointment for a internal scan, this showed the Fibroid at 6 cm the GC suggested she take 1 paracetamol and 1 Co-Codamol 4 times a day. This is now bringing the pain down to 2/10.

What seems to be working at present is bed rest and taking the prescribed pain killers. The pain is being managed at a 3/10. Friends have told us to avoid fatty foods, drink lots of water and also eat vegetables and fruits... 

There are still times during the day where she suffers from acute pain..

Are there any other treatments that anyone can recommend? We are not sure how long this type of pain will prevail for? Can anyone please shed some light on this?


----------



## animalcracker

Toomuchpain said:


> There are still times during the day where she suffers from acute pain..
> 
> Are there any other treatments that anyone can recommend? We are not sure how long this type of pain will prevail for? Can anyone please shed some light on this?

I am so sorry your wife is going through this. About 3 weeks ago, I experienced fibroid degeneration and I wouldn't wish that pain on anyone. I was hospitalized twice and on narcotics to kill the pain. It was just awful.

I've experienced a few episodes - like your wife - at a lower pain scale, but one thing that really helped was a heating pad. When I feel the pain coming on, I take some over the counter pain medication and microwave my heating pad and strap that bad boy on! It really does help.

I hope your wife feels better soon.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

I had a fibroid with my first pregnancy 5 yrs ago, it grew to about 4 cms. It was low and near my cervix and because of that I wasn't able to fully dialate and I needed a c-section. My doc explained that fibroids aren't flexible. This time it appears that the same fibroid is there, it was 3 cms at 6 week scan, 4 cms at 8 week scan and now 5 cms at my 12 wk scan. So I'm going to need a c-section again this time.

I am lucky and have had no real pain from the fibroid, pregnant or not, I never knew that I had one until I was pregnant last time and they found it. I do sometimes get a sort of aching from the side where the fibroid is, but that's about it!

Good luck 

Kim


----------



## Toomuchpain

Hi Ladies, 

My pain has reduced today.....

I have been to see the specialist GC today to reflect upon my experience over the last week with the painful fibroid and discharge. Had a good chat and some reassurance. Unfortunate thing is that my pregnancy is going to be a painful experience and the critical period is week 12 (now) to week 20, so I have accepted that I have to wait longer to put my heart at some sort of rest that it will be ok. 

She explained to me that the Fibroid is 6cm and the pain is a combination of red degeneration (when the fibroid out grows its blood supply thus destroys itself from within over time, releasing toxins that cause pain) and combination of the uterus contracting to try and flush out the fibroid (which it can't do but does not know any different).

So she has proposed to put me on progesterone (Cyclogest 400mg 1x a day at night vaginal intake) to relax the uterus so that it does not contract and also painkillers to reduce the pain.

She said she can put me on stronger pain killers however will need to admit me into hospital, however not necessary yet.

I have my 12 week dating scan tomorrow.

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Toomuchpain

Update on the fibroid.

It has now been about 3 weeks since my episode with the fibroid. In the three weeks I have worked on how to manage the pain at first site, I basically put my feet up and rest and also take a single paracetamol. 

Have not had any more episodes, touch wood! But do get a stitch like pain may be once or twice a day followed by some clear mucus discharge. Doctor has said this is perfectly normal. 

I am using the progesterone tablet once a day and this appears to be helping.

Week 15 here we go.....


----------



## hockey24

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm still in the TTC phase but as I prepare for our first IVF next month, my doctor has suddenly expressed concern about a fibroid that we already knew about. It's small - but there is a risk it could cause implantation issues. 

He wants me to choose between going forward with IVF as is or having the surgery and enduring another 4 months of waiting for IVF. The fact I'm 39 does not help me out. 

This thread is helping me see that you can have fibroids, still conceive and still have a somewhat normal pregnancy. Thanks ladies!


----------



## animalcracker

hockey24 said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I'm still in the TTC phase but as I prepare for our first IVF next month, my doctor has suddenly expressed concern about a fibroid that we already knew about. It's small - but there is a risk it could cause implantation issues.
> 
> He wants me to choose between going forward with IVF as is or having the surgery and enduring another 4 months of waiting for IVF. The fact I'm 39 does not help me out.
> 
> This thread is helping me see that you can have fibroids, still conceive and still have a somewhat normal pregnancy. Thanks ladies!

I want to wish you all the very best with IVF and your journey to conceive!

I was also very worried about my fibroids before I got pregnant. I am 35 weeks along now and both of my fibroids are now quite large but they have moved out of the way to accommodate baby which is usually the case.

It really does depend on where your fibroid is located that determines whether you might run into implantation issues. I will tell you that my baby implanted 2 mm (yes, millimeters!) away from my biggest fibroid! You can't get any closer than that and it freaked me out but it all worked out.

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions about fibroids and let us know how you get on!! xo


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Animalcracker! I'm trying to find out more information on the size and location so I can make a better decision. 

Good luck with delivery! Sounds like you are getting ready to pop soon!!


----------



## animalcracker

hockey24 said:


> Thanks Animalcracker! I'm trying to find out more information on the size and location so I can make a better decision.
> 
> Good luck with delivery! Sounds like you are getting ready to pop soon!!

Thank you! Yes, I am almost there - because of the fibroids I have a scheduled c-section for February 13th! That's one thing I will mention, my Dr. went back and forth on whether I could have a natural delivery. I guess they can't really tell until you get further along. 

When I was dealing with one big fibroid I was told I could have a natural delivery. Then my smallest fibroid blew up in size and I ended up needing a c section as they are both located not far from the birth canal.

Just wanted to let you know about that - you might need a c section too when the time comes, but as long as the babies get here safely, it's all good! :thumbup:


----------



## ZoeZo

Hi all! I had my first scan on Tuesday, and they found a fibroid on the fundal? section, basically the top of my womb so wont *fingers crossed* interfere with birth canal - I think 1cmx1cmx0.7cm so far is relatively small? I never knew I had it, and never had any problems with periods or pain, and after reading this my mind is at ease - I'm a firm believer that Mother Nature takes care and produces miracles! 
They're more common once you get in your 30's. It could stop growing at 20 weeks.

Sorry you have to have a c-section animalcrackers but exciting you know the date!

Hockey24, good luck with the IVF, not sure about you, but I think I'd be inclined to go for the first implantation regardless, nature is wonderful at picking the right spot to implant x


----------



## animalcracker

ZoeZo said:


> Hi all! I had my first scan on Tuesday, and they found a fibroid on the fundal? section, basically the top of my womb so wont *fingers crossed* interfere with birth canal - I think 1cmx1cmx0.7cm so far is relatively small? I never knew I had it, and never had any problems with periods or pain, and after reading this my mind is at ease - I'm a firm believer that Mother Nature takes care and produces miracles!
> They're more common once you get in your 30's. It could stop growing at 20 weeks.
> 
> Sorry you have to have a c-section animalcrackers but exciting you know the date!
> 
> Hockey24, good luck with the IVF, not sure about you, but I think I'd be inclined to go for the first implantation regardless, nature is wonderful at picking the right spot to implant x

Hi Zoe!

Like you, I did not have any problems or issues with my fibroid and never knew I even had it!
It sounds to me as if your pregnancy will be just fine :thumbup: My Dr. told me that it is rare for a fibroid to cause an issue during pregnancy. (It might get bigger and degenerate like mine did but that does not interfere with baby whatsoever).

Also, many, many women have them once they get into their 30's - they just don't know about it until they have a scan. Fibroids are extremely common!

Best of luck to you!! Let us know how you get on ! xo:hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

There's definitely a good chance you won't have problems with your fibroid Zoezo. Mine is in the upper left side and Dr has assured me it won't be a problem for delivery. It's about 6cm and stopped growing at about 28 weeks. Thankfully it never caused me any severe pain. I must say I was very worried about it after reading about other gals experiences and I really feel for the ones who had to go through that. One "benefit" to the fibroid has been having regular US every 4 weeks :happydance: I love getting to see my little guy so often!


----------



## ZoeZo

Thank you ladies :hug: I feel a easier about my 'roid now! At least I know how to cope if it degenerates (and what it feels like if it does) so my mind is put at rest xx


----------



## Amesav

Reading this has reassured me a bit.. (but scared me also with the possibility of redegeneration pain). I just had my 12 week scan this week & they found a 5cm fibroid. I'm not sure on the location as it wasn't mentioned, but it is on my left side. It's a subserosal fibroid, does anyone know what this means? 

I've been getting quite a bit of back pain & pain in my left side the last few days & put it down to stretching.. could this possibly be the fibroid? Would you go to the GP or just wait? 

When my GP got the results of the scan, he said it wasn't anything to worry about.. but to me, it seems that most of you are having regular scans & check ups to check for size & position. Do you think I should get a second opinion?

Sorry for all my questions, I'm a bit of a worrier :shrug:


----------



## animalcracker

Amesav said:


> Reading this has reassured me a bit.. (but scared me also with the possibility of redegeneration pain). I just had my 12 week scan this week & they found a 5cm fibroid. I'm not sure on the location as it wasn't mentioned, but it is on my left side. It's a subserosal fibroid, does anyone know what this means?
> 
> I've been getting quite a bit of back pain & pain in my left side the last few days & put it down to stretching.. could this possibly be the fibroid? Would you go to the GP or just wait?
> 
> When my GP got the results of the scan, he said it wasn't anything to worry about.. but to me, it seems that most of you are having regular scans & check ups to check for size & position. Do you think I should get a second opinion?
> 
> Sorry for all my questions, I'm a bit of a worrier :shrug:

Hi there

Is the pain in your left side severe? What does it feel like? (Sharp pain or dull?) It's difficult to determine if it is the fibroid causing the pain. In my case, the pain did not start until the 3rd trimester. Most women experience pain starting in the 2nd trimester.

Usually, fibroids make way for the baby, so they don't cause any issues as baby gets bigger...it's just the pain that's the issue! I think that if you are not experiencing any moderate/excruciating pain, then you are ok. If the pain gets bad, definitely go and see your doctor or get another opinion if he doesn't take you seriously, as the pain must be managed.

Best of luck!


----------



## Miss_C

Hello ladies, may I join you. I had 'rids with DS#1 and was told at the morph scan I wuld need a c section due to a fibroid down neat the cervix, however as the pregnancy progressed and the uterus expanded the fibroid moved up and out of the way. Ended up with emergency CS and massive blood loss as they nicked the roid on the way in, the bleed like a mofo!!! Don't believe the c section was due to the roid but I failed to progress and bubs just would not engage which probably stopped the dilation etc etc.

I had an MRI post birth as I was concerned any roids would get in the way of conception, they has all pretty much gone.

Fast forward to +ive HPT, early scan at 7 weeks all sonographer can see is empty sac, go to TV u/s and there is bubs (not an empty sac at all but a damn fibroid was blocking the abdo scan) and bubs had implanted directly behind it! It measures 30mm at that stage.

I often get pain in that general vicinity but I think it may actally be round ligament pain as it happens mainly when I sit up pick up my toddler or roll over in bed ie using those muscles.

Have morph scan in 3 weeks when they will also be on the hunt for what the current and any new roids are up to.


----------



## animalcracker

Miss_C said:


> Ended up with emergency CS and massive blood loss as they nicked the roid on the way in, the bleed like a mofo!!!
> 
> I often get pain in that general vicinity but I think it may actally be round ligament pain as it happens mainly when I sit up pick up my toddler or roll over in bed ie using those muscles.
> 
> Have morph scan in 3 weeks when they will also be on the hunt for what the current and any new roids are up to.

Yikes!!:shock::shock::shock: I am afraid of my fibroid getting accidentally cut during my c section. Like you, mine are located in the lower uterine segment by the birth canal (and they make the cut right there).

I've been having some high blood pressure issues for the past few weeks so there is a chance my c section might occur next week. I will keep you ladies posted. However, thankfully I have not had any fibroid pain in weeks now:thumbup:

I do think that what you are experiencing now is round ligament pain, especially as it seems to occur when you move, pick up your toddler, etc. The fibroid pain is constant - it's awful! I hope that you make it through your pregnancy pain free:flower: 

Good luck with everything and let us know how things go. :flower:


----------



## Amesav

Thanks for your response Animal cracker.. The pain in my left side is not there all the time, it comes & goes & can be quite a sharp pain. However, the pain in lower back seems to be constant, but it's just a dull ache. 

I spoke to a friend of mine who is a midwife today & she has reassured me again that it should not be a problem during this pregnancy. The size will be monitored & I guess the ultimate outcome could mean c-section (which I had for my 2nd child, so I'm not too upset if it comes to that). 

I hope your BP settles soon, how exciting that you are going to meet your little one very soon. Is this your first? 

OUCH Miss C - That would've been so scary, but at least all is well & you are now pregnant with baby #2. When are you due?


----------



## animalcracker

Amesav said:


> Thanks for your response Animal cracker.. The pain in my left side is not there all the time, it comes & goes & can be quite a sharp pain. However, the pain in lower back seems to be constant, but it's just a dull ache.
> 
> I spoke to a friend of mine who is a midwife today & she has reassured me again that it should not be a problem during this pregnancy. The size will be monitored & I guess the ultimate outcome could mean c-section (which I had for my 2nd child, so I'm not too upset if it comes to that).
> 
> I hope your BP settles soon, how exciting that you are going to meet your little one very soon. Is this your first?
> 
> OUCH Miss C - That would've been so scary, but at least all is well & you are now pregnant with baby #2. When are you due?

I've also had some lower back - almost constant pain. A heating pad really helped me. (Ask your Dr. first if it's okay)

It's great that you are being monitored..I had quite a few scans throughout the pregnancy to see how the fibroids were behaving, which was reassuring.

This is indeed our first baby! We are very excited - can't believe she will be here soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Redbear21

Hi
Not had time to read all your posts but just had my 12 week scan with my third baby and they found a fibroid. My consultant seems very relaxed and unconcerned about it but stupidly I have googled and am sitting here feeling quite sick at the thought of the complications it could cause. It's totally taken the shine of my happy day :(


----------



## Gia7777

Hi Redbear and welcome. Easier said than done, but try and relax at this point. So long as your doctor is aware, they will certainly monitor your situation. Googling will only make you think the absolute worse, and chances are, everything will be just fine!! Here is a pic of my fibroid at 16 weeks (you can see it over the baby's belly in these U/S photos) and I was so upset this day thinking that things would go very poorly for me.... Well, since 20 weeks, my fibroid was not causing and problems at all for me or my baby, and today the fibroid can not even be seen on an U/S. In the early weeks my doc thought it may cause problems with presentation (meaning breech) but my little one has been presenting properly since about week 28.... So hang in there and try and not stress....much easier said than done, but it's more common than we think!


Also, here is a good thread on fibroids if you haven't seen it already
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/274913-we-got-roids.html
 



Attached Files:







C MARIA_3.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Redbear21

Thanks Gia7777. I have been in tears all afternoon fearing the worst but know I need to pull myself together as it'll do me no good. Great to hear a good news story and will check out the thread, thanks xx


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies

I wanted to give you an update. I gave birth to our beautiful daughter, Gabriella on Monday, February 6th. I went into labor naturally at 5:30am.

I had a C section and they found one huge fibroid on the left side of the lower uterine segment and a big one on the right side too. My Dr. ended up performing a myectomy (fibroid removal) at the same time as the C Section as she was unable to stitch me up with the big fibroids in the way.

Recovery has been fine! I was sore for the first 48 hours but got better each day. Today I feel fine :) 

They also found some smaller fibroids higher up. We would like to have another baby (but I have to wait a year) and I hope that the smaller ones don't cause trouble!

I hope you guys are all doing well!!
:hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Hi Jules!! I wasn't sure you'd be back here in his section but wanted to say a HUGE congrats on your absolutely beautiful baby girl!!! Good to hear you have recovered well and sorry to hear about the problems our fibroid caused at your section. As you said you went into labor naturally, I don't recall if your section was planned as a result of your fibroid or if it caused issues during labor resulting in a section? (if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## animalcracker

Gia7777 said:


> Hi Jules!! I wasn't sure you'd be back here in his section but wanted to say a HUGE congrats on your absolutely beautiful baby girl!!! Good to hear you have recovered well and sorry to hear about the problems our fibroid caused at your section. As you said you went into labor naturally, I don't recall if your section was planned as a result of your fibroid or if it caused issues during labor resulting in a section? (if you don't mind me asking?)

Hi Gia!

Thank you so much for the kind words:hugs:

My C Section was indeed planned, for the 13th February (a day shy of 39 weeks) because of the fibroids. Just so happened, I went into labor naturally on the 6th so I beat them to it LOL

How is everything going with you? I hope you are doing well?:flower:


----------



## Miss_C

so so so beautiful congrats on thebirth of your beautiful daughter animal crackers.

I just wanted to give everyone an update on my fibroids. With no1 son I had a fibroid down near my cervix that was discovered at the morphology scan and was told would need a c section because it was blocking the exit path. As the pregnancy progressed and the uterus stretched it moved up and out of the path and by the 26 week scan was way up the side and clear. Ended up with emergency c section but it was not fibroid related.

This time I have just had my morphology scan and yes I still have fibroids but both are way up the top of my uterus (fundal) and the biggest one has grown from 30mm at start to 46mm now so not very rapidly. Not a sign of any down low let alone near the cervix!

What I thought was fibroid pain is actually round ligament pain!!


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks Jules! Im doing really well, eagerly awaiting the arrival of LO and hoping all continues to go smoothly. Thanks for asking!

And, I can't stop looking at your avatar!!! Just beautiful she is!


----------



## Gia7777

Good news Miss_C! Here's hoping that all progresses with no fibroid issues!


----------



## hockey24

Hello ladies! Congrats on your pregnancies and animalcracker - congrats on your new baby girl!!

I'm going through the IVF process and have a small 1.2mm fibroid. I'm curious if you ladies think or knew you had a fibroid before you got pregnant? 

I just had my ER and while agree that a fibroid doesn't help my cause - I do believe you can still get PG while having one, right???


----------



## Gia7777

Hi hockey!  Best of luck to you! Yes, I knew I had fibroids (as I have a few, some much bigger than others.... I hadn't done anything about them because honestly they really didn't bother me. So, to answer your question, yes you certainly can get pregnant with fibroids! 

However, if I had known the size of mine and if I were actively trying (which we weren't at the time), I probably would have had them removed if that makes sense.....


----------



## StillFertile

It's my understanding that they should not interfere.

When I was first investigating my chances of conception I had an ultrasound and they told me I had 3 small fibroids, the largest one pressing out onto my bladder. (Which sort of explained my need to use the loo all the time!) I expected the sizes to be noted in the scan report, but they were not so I have no idea. I've not had my first scan yet so I don't know what's going on with them, but they didn't interfere with this conception. Fingers crossed that they remain small and unobtrusive. 

Good luck :)


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Ladies!! Unfortunately, time is not on my side. I'm 6 months from turning 40 so taking 4-5 months off for surgery - doesn't help my cause. I'm hoping its small enough to not cause any issues. Surely if we put a couple fertilized eggs back in there, they can't both try to implant in the same spot right??? 

Stillfertile - congrats!! Looks like you've just recently got your BFP. Good luck with your first scan!!

Gia - your almost done!! Congrats and GL with delivery!!


----------



## Miss_C

Hockey the odd one or 2 will not impact on conceiving. My largest was 3cm and a couple of other around the 1.5 and 1.7 mark. I had MRI's etc all to check on location etc etc and the only real time they will impact is if they are in or near the cervical canal pretty much. Surgery is a LAST resort and a 1.2mm one will not I wouldn't think in any surgeons book warrant surgery. A lot also depends on the type of fibroid, intramural submucosal etc etc etc. This bubs decided to implant right behind the biggest fibroid and when I went for my first scan they told me it was a blighted ovum cos they couldn't see a baby only the sac, it took a 2nd scan and a lot of patience and a transvaginal probe to find the little bugger heartbeat and all which I KNEW was there.

Don't let anyone tell you too old etc etc, I had my first at 40 will be 44 when this one gets here and when I had the morph scan the dr said see you again for number 3!! NOT happening I can tell ya but there are docs out there that don't think we are old and if you get one that does slap 'em down and move on to another one!!

Good luck!!


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Miss C! You have inspired me!! :thumbup: And made me feel alot better and optimistic. :dance: Wishing you a happy rest of your pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## StillFertile

Miss_C said:


> Don't let anyone tell you too old etc etc, I had my first at 40 will be 44 when this one gets here and when I had the morph scan the dr said see you again for number 3!! NOT happening I can tell ya but there are docs out there that don't think we are old and if you get one that does slap 'em down and move on to another one!!
> 
> Good luck!!

I love this! :thumbup:


----------



## gowthami

hi,i am 11 weeks pregnant having multiple fibroids of diff size in uterus. Doc told me they might cause severe pain in later stage of pregnancy and not sure about miscarriage..she said she cant say any thing beyond and need to wait n see...feeling very tensed ....


----------



## abigail_71

Hello, joining in late just to add I have multiple fibroids (4-5)only discovered at my first scan (LO now nearly 3). I had no pain in pregnancy that I could relate to fibroids and it wasn't mentioned i might either. 

They did seem suprised I had not had pain and heavy periods prior to that.

The only two things mentioned were :

1. because I had several they could restrict the space LO had to grow and he might need his hands and feet massaging when he was born to straighten them - theres a medical name for this but can't remember anyway it didnt happen, my niece had it when she was born with no lasting ill effects. 

2.The other thing was that with fibroids you are at increased risk of bleeding afterwards and if you need a caeserian it can be complicated cutting around these things (only seems to be an issue if you have several) - was that three things?


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

I have just discovered yesterday, by internal ultrasound, that I have a 3cm fibroid attached to my uterine wall. I have just done some reading about them (ugly looking things) and am keen to hear about other women's experience of them.

My husband and I are ttc our first. As it has been a year we have started fertility testing and hence my new discovery.

Before I knew it was there I couldn't really feel it but since the scan I can - is that in my mind or do I just know what to look for now? I wonder if it is achy because it was prodded in the exam..? If so, hopefully it will settle down again.

I will be seeing my GP on Wed for the results of my blood test and ultrasound. I will be asking her lots of questions but am still curious about other women's experience.

Have you had them removed or did they just leave them alone?


----------

